# Solved: Laptop Black Screen



## isew4kidz (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, I have a Gateway NE56R41u with an Intel B960 Processor, 4GB DDR3 Memory and running Windows 8.1 I have had the Laptop for 1 year. I got the info above from stickers on the Laptop so there is no more info I can give you. It originally came with Windows 8 and I upgraded it to 8.1 when that became available. 

When I boot the laptop it goes to the first screen, I click on the icon and the password screen comes up, I put in the password and it goes to a black screen with nothing on it and stays there on that black screen. I tried hitting the F key on boot up but nothing happens. 

It is not the screen, not the graphics card, otherwise I wouldn't see the first two screens. It acts like the OS has been wiped off. 

Would appreciate any help!!! Please and Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

c8bails150 asides from forum rules requiring that all help be posted with-in the forums, posting your email address in a post is begging spammers to send you anything they want to.


----------



## isew4kidz (Mar 5, 2007)

I fixed it and am posting how I fixed it in case someone else has the same problem. I learned that it is called the Black Screen of Death and is caused by Windows Updates KB2975719 and KB984006 either separately or together these two updates caused the problem. 

What I Did:
I held the F2 key down as windows was starting, this took me to the BIOS where I set everything to default factory settings and pressed F10 to save and exit. I think I found this under the security tab in the BIOS. This fixed it and I didn't lose any files or settings. Note that F2 is the key on a Gateway to enter the main BIOS Settings, if you have an HP or Dell or different brand of Computer, your F key may be different, for example some computers it will be the Delete button, the fix will depend on the brand of computer you have and which version of Windows you have. I was just so desperate that I kept trying different things.


----------

